# Multi-Faction Mafia [MAFIA WIN]



## Superbird (Jan 21, 2011)

Okay. All role PMs have been sent out, I think, so here we are.

Just one main guideline:
You must post at least once per 2 day phases, unless you PM me with some valid excuse for not doing so. But I think that's all, so...

Without further ado,

*Approximately 48 hours for Night Actions.*


----------



## Superbird (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

The townspeople wake up to another beautiful day. They all walk into the town square to converse with each other. 

Meanwhile, Squirrel absentmindedly checks her pocket and finds a note in it from the City Judge. 

*No one died* last night.
*Dave Strider* has been protected and is *Un-Lynchable*

*Approximately 48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## JackPK (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 1]*

Interesting. So I guess we have a lucky healer, activated alien, bulletproof, inactive mafia... etc? Those are all I can think of off the top of my head.

I also have to wonder about Squirrel. Unless he/she is a well-known Mafia player who changed their username recently and I haven't learned the new one yet, why would somebody protect an apparently close-to-unknown player? Is there a limit on the protecting power? Perhaps Squirrel is in the same faction as the protector and has an important power? Or the protector is a newbie and doesn't know who's usually a good player and who isn't so well known?


----------



## Mai (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 1]*

*Squirrel.* So no deaths on day one again! Well.

I don't think Squirrel is really that well known, though, but them being in the same factions makes sense.


----------



## Seritinajii (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 1]*

Why is Emerald Espeon dead?

Squirrel plays Mafia frequently, I think. But what role protects another from lynching?


----------



## Eifie (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 1]*



Seritinajii said:


> Why is Emerald Espeon dead?
> 
> Squirrel plays Mafia frequently, I think. But what role protects another from lynching?


I am not sure! Perhaps Superbird missed the phase change button...?

I'm not sure of the actual name of the role, but there is a role that protects people from being lynched. Usually it's seen as anti-town, though, so town-aligned lynch-protectors would do better not to use their powers, I think. Unless they are in the same faction as Squirrel and know she's innocent.


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 1]*

I am curious why someone who choose someone who hasn't been active in the forum for a long time.

I don't know if there is no death because of the bulletproof but it could be a lucky healer or an alien. How come Emerald Espeon's name is crossed out?


----------



## OrngSumb (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 1]*

What I'm wondering is why somebody targeted Squirrel when there are other people who are more experienced. The only logical answer is another member of their faction could have done it just so their faction could go on.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 1]*

Okay, you know what? Fuck it.

*Midnight* is Mafia.


----------



## OrngSumb (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 1]*

Proof?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 1]*

Oh come on, why do you think I know this?


----------



## Squirrel (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 1]*

Why be so roundabout if it's so obvious?'

And checking in. This is probably my fourth game, so I'm not that experienced. Probably got the note because of my faction instead.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 1]*

Well, I'm quite certain Midnight and OrngSumb are Mafia.

Maybe you guys should take a look at the list and look for you and your team members? I sort of thought this was obvious.


----------



## OrngSumb (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 1]*

I'm not Mafia. Me and my faction help keep you alive


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 1]*

Be more specific than that, because I'm highly suspicious of your faction.

And I... highly recommend you don't attempt a revenge-lynch against me.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 1]*

Be more specific than that, because I'm highly suspicious of your faction.

And I... highly recommend you don't attempt a revenge-lynch against me.


----------



## JackPK (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 1]*

Are you saying you suspect them because they're near each other at the top of the list and therefore probably on the same faction and Mafia? Well that's not right. My factionmates are both a few spaces away from me on the list, so if yours are next to you it may just be coincidence.

If not, then _fucking why do you say these things_?


----------



## JackPK (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 1]*

Also, I can vouch for the fact that Midnight and OrngSumb are not in the same faction.

EDIT: Unless a person can be in multiple factions at once. But I'm pretty sure that's not true and would be gamebreaking if it were.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 1]*

I wouldn't be saying this if I happened to be in a faction, which happens to consist of the last three members on the list, which happens to consist of a role usually placed last in a mafia role sheet.

Besides, not like I'm really losing anything by saying this. My time is limited, being an activated alien and all.

Besides, I hate alien roles. Might as well expose myself.


----------



## JackPK (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 1]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> I wouldn't be saying this if I happened to be in a faction, which happens to consist of the last three members on the list, which happens to consist of a role usually placed last in a mafia role sheet.
> 
> Besides, not like I'm really losing anything by saying this. My time is limited, being an activated alien and all.
> 
> Besides, I hate alien roles. Might as well expose myself.


AGAIN?!?!

of all people...


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 1]*

Yeah, again. I'm always the alien.

Well, since you've already soft-claimed to be on the same faction as either OrngSumb or Midnight, mind telling us your faction?

Roleclaiming could really help us out here; since all the roles are in factions, it's going to be really hard to fake it.


----------



## OrngSumb (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 1]*

Don't attempt a revenge-lynch? Sounds like an activated alien :/

And my faction is pro-innocent. We aren't going to roleclaim right off the bat


----------



## OrngSumb (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 1]*

Nevermind my post. Redundancy is redundant


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 1]*

Well, you might as well say _who's_ in your faction.


----------



## Squirrel (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 1]*

But he already said that his faction keeps some of us alive. Exposing who's in it could rid us of important people. It's only Day 1, there's time for inspecting and role/faction claiming later.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 1]*

Hey, did it occur to you that Jack is number 4 on the list?

Since roughly one-fifth of the players in an average mafia game are scum, and there are about twenty players in this game... oh hey, wouldn't that make Jack mafia under this system?

I'll change my vote to *Mai* instead, since she's #3 and seems to be rather inactive.


----------



## JackPK (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 1]*

This whole Mafia-has-to-be-together-&-at-the-top theory is totally whackjob. Just because you're an alien and at the bottom doesn't mean everyone else is in a certain place.

I will say I'm with OrngSumb and one other person who isn't Midnight. If it were only me under scrutiny, I would roleclaim in this instance, but...



Squirrel said:


> But he already said that his faction keeps some of us alive.


This. And I'm not sure the rest of my faction would be quite happy with me making them Mafia targets. Can we have some time to confer privately?


----------



## Mai (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 1]*

Wait, what? 0.o

How are you getting Midnight Orngsumb and me to be mafia? Because we're at the top of the list? 

I'm not mafia, and that makes absolutely no sense. Roles are typically decided by RNG, correct?

Also, I already posted in here. Many more haven't, so why have I been rather inactive? Unless you're talking about other games, but... what?

_Dave Stider_, _MilkAndCookies_, _Flower Doll_, _Silver_, _Legendaryseeker99_, _Phantom_, _MysticMoon_, _Wargle_, _RespectTheBlade_, and Mawile haven't posted at all. _ How_ have I been fairly inactive? I'm active enough, considering the others who haven't posted at all!

I'll wait for a responce from my faction to list them. But really, this is ridiculous.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 1]*

I didn't say that I was an alien at the bottom of the list, I said that the alien faction consisted of _the bottom three members of the list_. I think that's a pretty big coincidence, don't you?

And while we're at it: how does your faction keep some of us alive??? If you're implying that you're healers, well, you can heal without one of your members, can't you?

The Mafia can only kill one person per night (and they'll probably be attacking me this night), so I honestly don't see why you're so reluctant to roleclaim. You do realize that the Mafia can only get in one kill a night, right?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 1]*

The roles should be randomized... but this being Superbird's first game it's very likely he forgot to do so.

I'm referring to other games, Mai.

How many times do I have to tell you people that it's beneficial for everyone to roleclaim??? It's difficult to lie about your role when you have to share it with two other people.

got ninja'd, don't care


----------



## .... (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 1]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> I didn't say that I was an alien at the bottom of the list, I said that the alien faction consisted of _the bottom three members of the list_. I think that's a pretty big coincidence, don't you?


I'm _not an alien._ My role is somewhat useful to innocents but not really.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 1]*

Hmph. Okay, if none of you believe me than whatever.

*Karkat*


----------



## Mai (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 1]*

My faction is spread out.

Well, that is true. 

Also, yeah. You're probably lying but if you aren't didn't you just ruin the chance of winning for your other alien faction-mates?

To everyone, who are we going to lynch, if at all?


----------



## JackPK (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 1]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> And while we're at it: how does your faction keep some of us alive??? If you're implying that you're healers, well, you can heal without one of your members, can't you?


The three of us are all different roles related by the same flavor, but two of us are extremely useful to the innocents' survival and the third is a passive rather than active role.

My factionmates are reluctant to roleclaim, but we are willing to reveal that it's me, OrngSumb, and Kirby-Chan together.

I definitely want to lynch someone seeing as Karkat just voted for himself. *MilkAndCookies* is the first inactive on the list, but I'm only suggesting/bolding a lynch so soon because, as I said, Karkat just voted for himself. I'm fine with changing, so don't necessarily bandwagon here.


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 1]*

How can our factions determine by the order of the list? That's pretty silly since my faction is spread out a little and I ready to roleclaim if necessary since I don't have much of the role helping the innocents. Oh and you already know who my faction is. Since Kartkat reveal he/she is a alien, it would be safe to kill someone else because the mafia would kill Kartkat first.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 1]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> And while we're at it: how does your faction keep some of us alive??? If you're implying that you're healers, well, you can heal without one of your members, can't you?


Maybe he is implying that there is a doctor activator role?


----------



## Phantom (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 1]*

I don't feel comfortable lynching anyone just yet. Until I feel better about it I feel like abstaining. 

I believe Karkat is an activated alien. And he's voted for himself, so I guess abstaining is out of the question because otherwise he's still on the list. 

I think you all admitting your roles is a bad idea, now the mafia knows to target you. I'd rather lose one healer than all three.


----------



## Clover (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 1]*



Phantom said:


> I believe Karkat is an activated alien. And he's voted for himself, so I guess abstaining is out of the question because otherwise he's still on the list.


'Abstaining' isn't abstaining from voting, it's voting /to abstain/ from lynching. This is why some dudes prefer the term 'no lynch'.

Anyway with one vote Milkandcookies and one vote Karkat, there'd be a tie until someone else votes to break the tie. How about we start a bandwagon with *abstain*? It is almost always in everyone's best interests to abstain on D1 when there are no deaths. (At least, that's what I've learned from opaltiger, and I know he's a better mafiaer than I.)

It is a little weird that in 'multifaction mafia', one would assume there were at least two mafia factions, and neither one made a hit, but idk.

Also thank you guys for discrediting Karkat so I didn't have to take the effort B| I'm not mafia and have no connection to OrngSumb or Mai.


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 1]*



Phantom said:


> I don't feel comfortable lynching anyone just yet. Until I feel better about it I feel like abstaining.
> 
> I believe Karkat is an activated alien. And he's voted for himself, so I guess abstaining is out of the question because otherwise he's still on the list.
> 
> I think you all admitting your roles is a bad idea, now the mafia knows to target you. I'd rather lose one healer than all three.


So are you saying there are multiple healers in the game but in the same faction? They can be spread out in different factions that I know. I don't think we should lynch anyone yet until we can be sure who is mafia. So I going to *abstain*.


----------



## Dave Strider (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 1]*

Um, wow. I have no idea why I got protected, but Ok. It might have been one of my Faction-Mates, but we haven't been communicating, so idk.

*Abstain*


----------



## JackPK (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 1]*



Phantom said:


> I think you all admitting your roles is a bad idea, now the mafia knows to target you. I'd rather lose one healer than all three.


We're not all healers; as I said, we're all different roles which happen to be connected by flavor.

Sure, I'll bandwagon *abstaining*.


----------



## OrngSumb (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 1]*

Hopping on the *abstain* bandwagon


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 1]*

The Mafia can only kill one person a night. I don't see why the hell you're all so paranoid that they might kill one of you.

It might just be a coincidence, yeah, but either way... I'm dying tomorrow so why the hell not bring it up?

@Mawile: I have no idea why you're refusing to be on my side... whatever.


----------



## Wargle (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 1]*

Im in a faction, I just don't know my fellow members.

So Jack, you soft-claim as healer? Fine and Dandy for us then.

*Bomb Jack_the_Pumpkinface*


----------



## Superbird (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 1]*

Suddenly, without warning, Wargle steps out and pulls out a grenade. Without warning, he pulls out the pin and runs toward Jack_the_Pumpkinking. With no time to react, Jack has no choice but to be engulfed in the ensuing explosion. The villagers slowly walk forward after the smoke clears. Wargle's body is nowhere to be seen, but the singed remains of Jack's white coat are still found.

*Wargle* is dead. She was *Mafia*.
*Jack_the_Pumpkinking* is dead. He was a member of the *Medical Faction*.

*Apprixmately 21 more hours for discussion.*


----------



## Phantom (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 1]*

.... Poof?

Can someone tell me what just happened?


----------



## Clover (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 1]*

Well what it's fairly obvious, isn't it? (Although terrorists almost always show up as not mafia.) Wargle was a terrorist, working for the mafia, and chose to bomb a known doctor.

An interesting bit we can glean from these deaths, though, is that Wargle "was mafia". Not "part of a mafia faction" or "mafia team 2" or what have you, as might show up if there were two or more mafia factions.

Now, since it appears to be a rule of thumb that all factions are made of three people, and Wargle said that while he's part of a faction he did not know who they were, that means there are likely two mafia left. For the record.

And I see no reason to move my vote from abstaining.


----------



## hyphen (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 1]*

*pant pant*

Sorry for inactiveness. SCHOOOL (I'm working on math 1 grade above me)

Bandwagon. *Abstain.*


----------



## Superbird (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 1]*

Flustered by the day's events, the town decides to refrain from lynching. All grim, knowing that the next day will hold another death.

*Approximately 48 hours for Night Actions*


----------



## Superbird (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [NIGHT 1]*

Ohnoimlate

The townspeople wake up the next morning, most of them having slept through the night. Upon seeing the Town square, though, the villagers are surprised to see the fountain filled with red blood. Lying in it is *OrngSumb*, with his throat cut. 

*OrngSumb* is dead. He was a member of the *Medical Faction*.

*Approximately 48 hours for Discussion*

Incidentally, more people need to start sending in their damn night actions.


----------



## Squirrel (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 2]*

Hmm? He was probably killed for claiming that his faction keeps us alive. But why doesn't it say whether or not he was mafia?


----------



## Superbird (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 2]*

^Fix'd.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 2]*

Oh wow, the Mafia didn't kill me!

Looks like my theory was wrong, but I can say pretty much whatever I want since I'm activated without fear of retribution. 8888D

So, I recommend everyone roleclaims! It's very difficult for the Mafia to lie about their roles when everyone is in a faction.

The last member of the Medical faction should stay secret, though.

8888D


----------



## Seritinajii (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 2]*

Why do you keep assuming each faction has three members, anyway? I guess it is possible, but...

Two healers dead. Pretty lame :/ but hopefully there's another healer!

Anyway, I know for a fact that not everyone is in a certain faction, because I don't have any specific faction, although I'm innocent-aligned.


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 2]*

There is no point of staying alive for me at this point except to bring you an important note: OrngSumb inspect Midnight and found out is a mafia. Yeah if we have been listening to Karkat in the first place(did your attacker was reveal when you get target?), we could have lynch Midnight in the first day. But since the theory Mafia is the top 3 goes along with it, we quickly dismissed it. And I regret it.

We lost a healer and an inspecter and what is left is a person have an ability to avoid attacks half the time. So since this is the only information I got and it wouldn't matter if I died, lynch *Midnight*.


----------



## Clover (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 2]*

Kirby-chan, your post is nigh-incomprehensible.

Besides, I thought we cleared my suspicion when this came up with Kam yesterday! But fine, since people apparently /refuse/ to believe I'm not mafia: I'm not. I'm an inspector. I can tell you Wargle was part of the mafia faction and Emerald Espeon is part of the alien faction. Okay?

And now that there's probably no doctors left, I'm gonna die tonight anyway. But at least you other /innocents/ have this information. :|


----------



## hyphen (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 2]*

WHAT KIND OF THEORY IS THAT Kirby-Chan?

Also, what is Karkat is lying?
Then again, if he's telling the truth it benifits him either way. -_-

I'm going around in circles.


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 2]*

You do realize I am the same faction with OrngSumb and that he told me through PM that Midnight is in the Mafia Faction. Plus we already know Wargle is in Mafia because _she blew up Jack._ How can it be more obvious that she is in Mafia since she is a terrorist and chose to attack him. If you inspect a terrorist, it will show up as innocent unless that person chose to blow another player.

And I bet you got Emerald Espeon as part of Alien Faction because Karkat told us that the rest of the members are in the bottom of the list. I don't believe your side of your story Midnight, but we let the rest of the people decide which side they take.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 2]*

Funny story, Midnight; you refuse to believe me, but yet you still believe me when I say Emerald was part of the alien faction!

Oh yeah, I know exactly how you know Emerald is an alien. Because _you activated her_.

*Midnight*


----------



## Mai (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 2]*

*Midnight*


----------



## Clover (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 2]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> Funny story, Midnight; you refuse to believe me, but yet you still believe me when I say Emerald was part of the alien faction!
> 
> Oh yeah, I know exactly how you know Emerald is an alien. Because _you activated her_.
> 
> *Midnight*


Okay, there's no rule against it, so I don't have to worry about dying /this/ way like Jack did in the other mafia...



			
				Superbird said:
			
		

> You have Inspected Emerald Espeon. Emerald Espeon is a member of the Alien Faction.


So yeah. I didn't even remember you saying anything about her. And I /didn't freaking activate her/. Unless she gets activated by inspection, which would be. Ridiculous.

And no, I'm not revealing my factionmates, that would be completely idiotic with supposedly all doctors dead.



Mai said:


> *Midnight*


You are being so very helpful.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 2]*

Um, I pretty clearly said that Emerald and Mawile were my factionmates...?

...you don't seriously think anyone is going to fall for that, right? It's painfully obvious that you forged the note.

So, assuming you are an inspector (which I doubt you are), what faction are you in? Inspector Faction? And why, god tell, did you happen to pick Emerald?


----------



## Clover (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 2]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> Um, I pretty clearly said that Emerald and Mawile were my factionmates...?
> 
> ...you don't seriously think anyone is going to fall for that, right? It's painfully obvious that you forged the note.
> 
> So, assuming you are an inspector (which I doubt you are), what faction are you in? Inspector Faction? And why, god tell, did you happen to pick Emerald?


If I forged it, I wouldn't have capitalized 'inspected' or 'alien faction'. But whatever. I don't actually care anymore; kick me off, it'll leave more room for me to concentrate on the kool kids klub Cruel Mode Mafia Tailsy's starting.

Of course, I realized something in #tcod earlier...



> <Midnight> why do people think I'm fricking mafia
> <Midnight> on this other /other/ game I'm in
> <Midnight> http://forums.dragonflycave.com/showthread.php?p=464085#post464085 the point of mafia is "knowing mafia, unknowing innocents" or whatever the phrase was, so 'multi-faction mafia' is a pretty sucky variant in any case
> <Bachuru> How does multi-faction mafia even work?
> ...


so yes, as my last action, *vote Kam/Karkat*.

ETA: And of course, I 'happened' to pick Emerald because she has the most experience in mafia of anyone here save myself? (Thank you, Emerald, for being the only one here to have even one yoctogram of sense.)


----------



## Eifie (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 2]*

Yes can we please kill off *Kammington* omfg >:(

Yeah yeah okay I'm alien, I was activated night one, etc. That's why my name was crossed off on the list; Superbird killed me by mistake. You realize this means there's no way for Kammington to be an activated alien, unless some vig would like to admit to targeting him last night, so it's safe to kill him! Of course, you have no reason to believe me, but I think Superbird accidentally killing me is pretty conclusive evidence that _I_ was in fact the one who was targeted!


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 2]*

Emerald, are you saying that Karkat /isn't/ your factionmate, and therefore not an alien?

EDIT: So yeah, *Karkat*.


----------



## .... (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 2]*

*Kammington.*


----------



## Squirrel (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 2]*

Things are gonna be a lot quieter.
*Karkat.*


----------



## Dave Strider (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 2]*

*Kammington*


----------



## hyphen (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 2]*

*Karakat.*


----------



## Superbird (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 2]*

The villagers start to go after Midnight, suspicious. But then, suddenly, she convinces them that she's not the one they want to lynch. Immediately, the villagers grab Karkat Vantas and drag him to the gallows as he protests violently. 

Just as they slip the noose around his neck and let him fall, though, Karkat raises his hand and points at the crowd. "FOOLS!", he yells. "YOU THINK YOU'VE BESTED ME? I'LL SHOW YOU THE POWER—"

Then his hand drops to his side and his head hangs down. A tiny UFO flies out of his pocket, flying a short distance before falling to the ground and breaking. The villagers breathe a sigh of mixed relief and anxiety, and all go back to their homes for another tiresome night. 

*Karkat Vantas* is dead. Kam was part of the *Alien Faction*.

*Approximately 48 hours for Night Actions.*

[size=-1]By the way, Kam, if you're female and not male just PM me and I'll edit all your gendered pronouns in this post. [/size]


----------



## Superbird (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [NIGHT 2]*

COME ON, GUYS. SEND IN YOUR &%*$# NIGHT ACTIONS. I refuse to believe that no doctors want to heal or no inspectors want to inspect. Ah well, too late. 

The townspeople wake up for another grim morning. Upon meeting in the square, they immediately discover that three people are missing. Search parties are sent out. 

*Emerald Espeon* is found dead in her house, having been shot in wherever a human's heart would have been. Her green skin and the tiny UFO on the floor next to her give it all away. 

*RespectTheBlade* is also found dead in his own house. Lying next to him is a police uniform, that he seems to have been about to put on when he was shot through the back of the head.

The townspeople all gather in the square, going about as usual (although more ominously than usual as well), when a mook police officer runs up and informs them that the usually-absent *Silver* has been found dead with her throat cut. 

The villagers all curse and prepare for more painful discussion. While all this is going on, Midnight looks in her pocket and finds a note pf protection. How did that get there?

*Emerald Espeon* is dead. She was a member of the *Alien Faction*.
*RespectTheBlade* is dead. He was a part of the *Police Faction*. 
*Silver* is dead. She was part of the *Police Faction*.

*Midnight Cannot be lynched*.

*Approximately 47 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 3]*

This is bad. 2 people from the police faction are dead already. So we lost at least 1 inspecter but it's a good thing an alien is dead. I think there is a vigilante kill there and I am not to sure how the third person died.

I am pissed that there is a healer out there but failed to heal one of my teammates and inspecters aren't sending in their actions.


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 3]*

This sucks a lot. :( 

Where are the doctors and inspectors?!?! I bet all the inactives got good roles. >.>

And how did Silver die?


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 3]*

It could be a coincidence, but isn't it strange that 2 people from the police faction died at the same day? Either the mafia/vigilante killed them by chance or the mafia has an inspecter that is on their side.

Still, I don't get how there are 3 deaths in a day. It could be the other factions have a killing role but not necessary a vigilante. Or a skitzo happen to get the vigilante by accident.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 3]*

Uh... what? *is confused by number of deaths* Is there like two vigilantes or some thing?


----------



## Phantom (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 3]*

I agree that was a lot of deaths for one night.


----------



## Dave Strider (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 3]*

Wow. That's quite a lot of deaths. Healer clash perhaps? I know that one member of my faction is a healer, and we don't chat much, so maybe there's another healer out there to account for one of the deaths.


----------



## Squirrel (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 3]*

Oi vey.... @_@

Fishing brothers or something like that, maybe?


----------



## Mai (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 3]*

Or possibly lovers, but that would be weird, considering they say the faction and it isn't 'Lover Faction' or anything.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 3]*

Strangeness is strange.


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 3]*

We need to lynch someone today since there is a higher chance of getting a mafia member. Plus we lost 4 innocents and 2 alien members (well Karkat isn't an alien but part of the faction). Too bad we don't know if there are healers/inspecters or they are inactive but if they are still alive, please don't roleclaim.

The members who is inactive are Milkandcookies, Flower Doll, and Mawile. I vote for *Milkandcookies* since he isn't active in the mafia games and contribute to the discussion.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 3]*

I agree with what Kirby said. *Milkandcookies*.


----------



## Squirrel (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 3]*

I can vouch for Milkandcookies's innocence. Not that he/she's given any sign of contributing, but he/she's not Mafia. We're both in the Political Faction.


----------



## Dave Strider (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 3]*

^I can confirm this. Us three are the political faction.


----------



## Squirrel (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 3]*

And since we're almost out of time, I'm gonna nominate *Mawile.*


----------



## Mai (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 3]*

Sure. *Mawile.*


----------



## Dave Strider (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 3]*

Whatever. *Mawile*


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 3]*



			
				Mawile said:
			
		

> My role is somewhat useful to innocents but not really.


Midnight - An inspector?

OrngSumb - Medical faction, killed on Night 1.

Mai

Jack_the_PumpkinKing - Medical faction, bombed by Wargle on Day 1. 

Squirrel - Political faction?

Dave Strider - Political faction?

Kirby-Chan - Medical faction?

MilkAndCookies - Political faction?

Flower Doll - Never posted.

Silver - Police faction, died on night 2 offscreen (no killing cause provided).

Legendaryseeker99 - Never posted iirc.

Phantom

MysticMoon

Seritinajii - No faction. At least, I never got one in the PM.

Wargle - Mafia faction, bombed Jack on day 1. Terrorist!

RespectTheBlade - Police faction, died on night 2, shot in the head. Probably an inspector.

Karkat Vantas - Alien faction. Lynched on day 2. Never activated.

Emerald Espeon - Alien faction, died on night 2, shot in the heart.

Mawile - its role is "somewhat useful to innocents but not really"?

Unfortunately, Emerald never said whether or not Mawile was part of the alien faction. But, I think I'll trust Mawile and choose *Flower Doll* who is barely ever active.


----------



## Squirrel (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 3]*

That works.
*Flower Doll,* then.


----------



## Superbird (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 3]*

Today's votes: 
-2 Flower Doll
-2 MilkAndCookies
-2 Mawile

I will allow for one more tiebreaker vote from one more living player, and then it's nighttime. If twelve hours pass and no tiebreaker than it will be randomized.

*Day is extended long enough for a tiebreaker vote*


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 3]*

I decided to vote for *Flower Doll*. Sorry I didn't change it sooner.


----------



## Superbird (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 3]*

Final vote: 1 MilkAndCookies, 2 Mawile, 3 Flower Doll.

Flower Doll, emotionless as ever, is dragged off to the gallows. Unfortunately, her blue uniform gives it all away as she hangs from the noose.

*Flower Doll* is dead. She was a member of the *Police Faction*. 

*Approximately 47 hours for Night actions...

[size=+2]And I expect one from you, healer.[/size] You know who you are.

[size=+2]Oh, and you too, Mafia.[/size]*


----------



## Superbird (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [NIGHT 3]*

I just got back to a computer since this morning, so sorry for being 2 hours late. 

The townspeople awake again, only to find nothing especially out of the ordinary. There is still blood in the city square, from yesterday, but nothing else is out of the ordinary. Everyone is there. 

*No one died.

Approximately 47 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [NIGHT 3]*

Awesome, no deaths! Huzzaaaahh. Too bad Flower Doll was part of the police faction... Well, inactive people are useless anyway, especially when they don't even show up to defend themselves.

*Midnight* - An inspector?

*OrngSumb* - Medical faction, killed on Night 1.

*Mai*

*Jack_the_PumpkinKing* - Medical faction, bombed by Wargle on Day 1. 

*Squirrel* - Political faction?

*Dave Strider* - Political faction?

*Kirby-Chan* - Medical faction?

*MilkAndCookies* - Political faction?

*Flower Doll* - Police faction, lynched on day 3. Never said anything.

*Silver* - Police faction, died on night 2 offscreen (no killing cause provided).

*Legendaryseeker99* - Never posted iirc.

*Phantom*

*MysticMoon*

*Seritinajii* - A vigilante of no faction. At least, I never got one in the PM.

*Wargle* - Mafia faction, bombed Jack on day 1. Terrorist!

*RespectTheBlade* - Police faction, died on night 2, shot in the head. Probably an inspector.

*Karkat Vantas* - Alien faction. Lynched on day 2. Never activated.

*Emerald Espeon* - Alien faction, died on night 2, shot in the heart.

*Mawile* - its role is "somewhat useful to innocents but not really"? Possibly an alien!



Judging by Superbird's speech at the end of Day 3, I think the mafia are inactive. So let's go with... *Legendaryseeker99* who hasn't posted either!!


----------



## Phantom (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [NIGHT 3]*

Well that was uneventful.


----------



## Superbird (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 4]*

For the record, Silver was a mafia kill. Well, Silver has been told that publicly, so I guess the rest of you louts should know.


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 4]*

How useful!!

So on Day 3, Silver died by mafia, and most likely Emerald was killed by a vigilante, since she very obviously roleclaimed as alien. But how was RespecttheBlade killed? We must have another killing role on our hands....


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 4]*

Shoot, I accidently lynch a police member. Well since Flower Doll didn't share information that might help us who is in the mafia, then she isn't really helpful.

Interesting the mafia target Silver and I thought they targeted Emerald. It's puzzling how Respecttheblade died though.

So far we know there are 4 factions (or more?) and it's safe to say there are 3 people in a faction. It could be possible there are still individuals who are alone.
Number of people in each faction who are still alive: 
Political: 3
Medical: 1 (Me) Though I have no useful role for to help the innocents.
Police: 0
Alien: 1? (Could Mawile be part of the alien faction?)
Seritinajii: A vigilante?
I am surprise I am still alive at this point in the game since I cause a commotion a few days ago but it was dismissed. Also, Midnight claimed as a inspecter (I still don't believe) but hasn't gave us any useful information lately. Too bad we haven't got a mafia yet. I wonder if we still have a healer alive, but we don't know if they pay attention the game.

I am not sure who to lynch today but I wait and see if there are people who are acting suspicious and decide. I am also interested what Legendaryseeker99 has to say.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 4]*

Agreed legendaryseeker might still post. Um, anyone catch Superbird's choice of words?



> Well, Silver has been told that publicly,


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 4]*

I don't remember Silver's death told until today that it was a mafia kill. Also it's funny people can no longer become immune from lynching. I guess the person who has the action is already dead but who?


----------



## Mai (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 4]*

Maybe it was Silver?


----------



## Mai (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 4]*

Wait a second never mind. I think it might be Flower Doll. We lynched her and then no more anti-lynching, plus she was police faction I think. Emerald Espeon and RTB are also options.


----------



## hyphen (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 4]*

Whoa.
NO MAFIA KILLS?:D
If there are any doctors left (lazy at thread searching) then maybe it's a lucky heal.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 4]*

Cool, no deaths. Seritinajii, who did you target last night?

EDIT: Continuing from yesterday, inactive lynching Mawile.


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 4]*

I don't see the point lynching Mawile since most likely she is part of the alien faction. The mafia would kill her tonight. I am still thinking who to lynch. Maybe lynching people who we don't know their role/faction is a good start.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 4]*

Well, MysticMoon has rarely posted. How about her?

EDIT: Gonna be gone for a minute.


----------



## hyphen (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 4]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Well, MysticMoon has rarely posted. How about her?
> 
> EDIT: Gonna be gone for a minute.



?

Really.  Just because I don't post that much?

I only get to be online on the weekend. 

Other people who are inactive: MilkandCookies.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 4]*

Yummy pankaces are yummy. But I'm still hungry...

Oh, well then, that is understandable. Has M&C even posted? Inactive players are no use to a game, even if they are inspectors. *Milkandcookies* sounds good right now.


----------



## Dave Strider (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 4]*

Mystic Moon is in my Faction, the Political Faction. They're innocent, and  Squirrel can vouch for that too.

Anyway, yay for no night-time deaths, I guess.


----------



## Squirrel (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 4]*

Mystic Moon isn't, MilkAndCookies is.


----------



## Dave Strider (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 4]*

Derp, sorry, I had a brain fart. MilkAndCookies in our faction, not mystic moon.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 4]*

Hm... well, there is no leads, so I vote *abstain*.

Also, MysticMoon, your avatar/siggy is kawaii~


----------



## hyphen (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 4]*

*Abstain,*then.

And Thanks,Legandaryseeker99.^_^


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 4]*

Oh shoot I accidentally roleclaimed! I had a post explaining how I was vigilante etc etc but then I decided not to and made a new post, but kept the list in with me as vigilante. Oh well...

But anyway, I killed Emerald Espeon on Night 2 and targeted Mawile on Night 3. Seeing as Mawile isn't dead, she's probably an alien and I will kill her next night.

I didn't want to roleclaim because it seems like the healers are inactive. Hopefully I live to see the next day! *Abstaining.*

Legendaryseeker99, what faction are you in?


----------



## Squirrel (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 4]*

Oi vey. I'm kinda worried about obstaining and giving the Mafia a chance to get even further, but...
*Abstaining*.

And actually, I'd like to know what faction LegendarySeeker is in as well.


----------



## Dave Strider (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 4]*

I personally know who the healer is, and they're not inactive (to my knowledge, at least). And getting rid of a potential alien sounds good to me at least. Anyway, *Abstain*.


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 4]*

I am reluctant to not lynching but we have no lead. *Abstain* then though I wonder if Midnight have any information if she is really the inspecter. Otherwise I would like to test out if the informatin I got was from the insane inspecter or not.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 4]*

I didn't get a faction in my role post so I guess that I'm factionless.

This is Legend, signing off.


----------



## Squirrel (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 4]*

Finding that suspicious, given that everyone else so far has a faction.
But the fact that you could easily be an activated alien is making me hesitate.

Seretinajii, maybe think about killing him/her tonight?


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 4]*

Who, Legendaryseeker99 or Mawile? I'm definitely going for Mawile, but just wondering. 

Also, I don't have a specific faction either. My role PM doesn't state any.


----------



## Squirrel (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 4]*

Ah, never mind. I thought Legendaryseeker's claim about not having a faction was suspicious, but if there are others wihout factions, it isn't. Aww, and I thought we finally had a clue...


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 4]*

Aw... I died on M:tG... and I was a power role too... >_>


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 4]*

Hey look, the day is almost over! :D


----------



## Superbird (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 4]*

Yes. Yes it is.

The villagers decide to Abstain from lynching after a short discussion.

*47 hours for night actions*


----------



## Superbird (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [NIGHT 4]*

Or 48.

The villagers awake from yet another slumber, ambling over to the square. They are all grim, considering that there is probably going to be another death from last night, but the townspeople are extremely surprised when they arrive at the Town Square and see *Phantom* already hanging from the Gallows. One of the villagers searches her pocket. He finds a note. It reads:

_Oh, Mai, my love! Without you, life is meaningless! Here's hoping we can meet together again in Heaven. 
-Phantom_

Immediately, a search party is sent out to *Mai*'s house. Sure enough, (her?) throat has been cut. The search party returns to the square to come to a consensus about what to do about this tragedy. That's when they notice that *Mawile* is missing.

The same search party goes and searches Mawile's home. She has been shot, and the tiny UFO that flies out of her pocket tells the villagers everything they need to know. Without hesitation, they all file back to the Square to report to their comrades.

*Phantom* is dead. She was *Innocent*.
*Mai* is dead. She was *Innocent*.
*Mawile* is dead. She was a member of the *Alien Faction*.

*48 hours for discussion*


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 5]*

Hooray, my night action worked. Unfortunately, there are likely two to three mafia members left. D:

*Midnight* - An inspector?

*OrngSumb* - Medical faction, killed on Night 1.

*Mai* - Innocent, lover with Phantom. 

*Jack_the_PumpkinKing* - Medical faction, bombed by Wargle on Day 1. 

*Squirrel* - Political faction?

*Dave Strider* - Political faction?

*Kirby-Chan* - Medical faction?

*MilkAndCookies* - Political faction?

*Flower Doll* - Police faction, lynched on day 3. Never said anything.

*Silver* - Police faction, died on night 2 offscreen (no killing cause provided).

*Legendaryseeker99* - I'm lynching him.

*Phantom* - Now dead. An innocent lover. :(

*MysticMoon*

*Seritinajii* - A vigilante of no faction. At least, I never got one in the PM.

*Wargle* - Mafia faction, bombed Jack on day 1. Terrorist!

*RespectTheBlade* - Police faction, died on night 2, shot in the head. Probably an inspector.

*Karkat Vantas* - Alien faction. Lynched on day 2. Never activated.

*Emerald Espeon* - Alien faction, died on night 2, shot in the heart.

*Mawile* - Alien faction, died on night 4. Shot by me!


And so that leaves *Legendaryseeker99*, whom I vote to lynch.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 5]*

Uh... Why me?
*Seritinajii*.
Also, glad that we didn't lynch Mawile, she might have been activated (or probably was).


----------



## hyphen (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 5]*

YAY NO ALIENS....hopefully.
*Seritinajii.*
Superbird, is there 3 to every faction?


----------



## Superbird (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 5]*

Wouldn't you love to know~


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 5]*



MysticMoon said:


> YAY NO ALIENS....hopefully.
> *Seritinajii.*
> Superbird, is there 3 to every faction?


No, there may be more than three. Take the police force for example. They had like five members.


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 5]*

Hmm... Seritinajii claims to be a vigilante, but we don't know for sure if he is on our side. If we lynch him, and he turns out to be innocent, then we have 7 people (3 mafias and 4 innocents). Then the mafia needs to kill one more to win. Legend, can you explain why you want to lynch Seritinaji and how do you know how many members are in the police faction?


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 5]*



Kirby-Chan said:


> Legend, can you explain why you want to lynch Seritinaji and how do you know how many members are in the police faction?


I want to lynch Seri because he randomly voted for me without any reason. And I exaggerated a bit, but there are three dead and Midnight.


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 5]*

*Legendaryseeker99* because he's the only one who hasn't had a real roleclaim. "No faction" is quite a suspicious claim, when I can prove my innocence because I killed Emerald Espeon and Mawile.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 5]*

Fine. I'm the *Survivor*, I win with whatever side, be it Mafia, Town, or Alien as long as I am alive.


----------



## Squirrel (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 5]*

*Seritinajii*.


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 5]*

...oh. Sorry.

In that case, I'll *abstain* then. Looks like nobody is really very suspicious. 

I'm the vigilante! So please don't lynch me!


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 5]*

I will *abstain* for now.


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 5]*

"You will survive, you will survive~♪"


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 5]*



Seritinajii said:


> "You will survive, you will survive~♪"


Huh? Well, yeah, I probably might if the Mafia decide not to kill me. After all, I'm not a power role, so the wouldn't be any harm letting one more player win, right? Right?


----------



## Superbird (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 5]*

Final Tally: 2 Abstain, 2 Seretinajii.

*Enough daylight is left for you guys to have a tiebreaker*


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 5]*

No-one going to change their vote? Fine. *Seri*.


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 5]*

Nooo! I'm an innocent vigilante! Even if it'll take a while for someone to vote, it's still no reason to kill meeeee.........


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 5]*

*Abstain*.


----------



## Superbird (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [DAY 5]*

OH COME ON.

Okay, RNG time.

The villagers lynch *Seritinajii*.

*Seretinajii* is dead. He was *Innocent*.

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Multi-Faction Mafia [NIGHT 5]*

My name is misspelled. Also, even without RNG it's still kill me vote - Squirrel, Legendaryseeker99, and MysticMoon voted to lynch me, and Kirby-chan and I voted to abstain.

Oh dear I'm dea--


----------



## Superbird (Feb 15, 2011)

Game over.

*Dave Strider*  is dead. He was a member of the *Political Faction*. 

And with that, the Mafia win because they outnumber every other faction in the game. That was their win condition. And the rest of you...well, you tried.

Roles in a sec.


----------



## Superbird (Feb 15, 2011)

ALL ROLES:

Alien Faction: _For the record, the fact that they were consecutive on the player list was complete RNG coincidence._
•Mawile (Alien)
•Karkat Vantas (Alien)
•Emerald Espeon (Alien)

Mafia Faction:
•LegendarySeeker99 (Mafia Don)
•Midnight (Mafia Schizo / Second-in-command)
•MysticMoon (Mafia Ghost* / Third-in-command)

Police Faction:
•RespectTheBlade (Detective/Inspector)
•Flora (Bodyguard/protector (takes all actions upon target to herself)
•Silver (Policeman/Protector and roleblocker at the same time)

Hospital/Medical Faction:
•Jack_the_Pumpkinking (Doctor/Healer)
•OrngSumb (Pharmacist/Inspector)
•Kirby-Chan (Hospital Head (has a 50% chance of avoiding a kill)

Politicians Faction:
•Squirrel (Judge/Lynch-Blocker)
•MilkAndCookies (Mayor/Doublevoter)
•Dave Strider (Mayor’s Private Physician/Healer)

Others:
•Wargle (Terrorist), mafia-aligned but cannot communicate with them. 
•Mai (Lover with Phantom)
•Phantom (Lover with Mai)
•Seritinajii (Vigilante)

Play-by-play:

```
Night 0
Flower Doll/Bodyguard protects Jack_the_Pumpkinking.
Midnight/Schizo Targets Wargle (heals)
Jack_the_Pumpkinking/Doctor heals Midnight
RespectTheBlade/Detective inspects Wargle (Mafia)
LS99/MAFIA kills Emerald Espeon
Squirrel protects Dave Strider from being lynched


Day 1
Wargle/Terrorist Blows up  Jack_the_Pumpkinking
Town votes to Abstain

Night 1
Midnight/Schizo targets Emerald Espeon (Inspects)
OrngSumb/Inspector Inspects Midnight (Mafia)
LS99/MAFIA Kills OrngSumb

Day 2
Town lynches Karkat Vantas (Alien)

Night 2
Seritinajii/Vigilante kills Emerald Espeon 
Squirrel/Judge Protects Midnight from lynching
Midnight/Schizo Targets RespectTheBlade (kill)
LS99/MAFIA doesn’t send in a night action so his subordinate Kills Silver

Day 3
Town lynches Flower Doll(Police)

Night 3
LS99/MAFIA kills Squirrel (political)
Midnight/Schizo Targets Dave Strider (heal)
Seritinajii/Vigilante Kills Mawile (Alien Activation)
Dave Strider (Mayor’s Private Doctor) Heals Squirrel

Day 4
Town votes to Abstain

Night 4
Seritinajii/Vigilante Kills Mawile (Alien)
LS99/MAFIA Kills Mai (lover) and therefore Phantom.
Midnight/Schizo Targets Kirby-Chan

Day 5
Town lynches Seritinajii (Vigilante)

Night 5
Midnight/Schizo targets Squirrel (roleblock)
LS99/MAFIA kills Dave Strider
```
It woulda' been better if more people sent in their night actions, but...

*Mafia Ghost: The Mafia's third-in-command. This player cannot be lynched or killed, but dies if s/he is inspected. If there are no inspectors left then this player can be lynched.


----------



## Squirrel (Feb 15, 2011)

I feel so incompetent... We were so sure that Midnight was on our side and didn't even consider that she was still alive because she was Mafia.
Good game, guys! =D Congrats on your win.


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 15, 2011)

We should've believed Kirby-Chan when he said Midnight was mafia! She seemed so believable, especially with the IRC chat log. 

What is a Mafia Ghost, anyway? And my name is still spelled wrong!

Good game. And I wasn't lying! Altogether it was a very fun game. I liked the faction idea with people in small groups. I wish I could've been in one...


----------



## Wargle (Feb 15, 2011)

haha I win in death.


----------



## Superbird (Feb 15, 2011)

Both fixed.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 15, 2011)

MWAHAHAHA I fooled you guys into believing that I was a Survivor. MWAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Clover (Feb 15, 2011)

Seritinajii said:


> We should've believed Kirby-Chan when he said Midnight was mafia! She seemed so believable, especially with the IRC chat log.


:)

Personally I thought we were always one step away from losing the entire time. Somehow we managed not to get any of us killed! (Except for Wargle, SACRIFICE FOR THE CAUSE, we couldn'ta won without you. :3)

Or you, for that matter, Seritinajii. Thanks for killin' off a couple innocents for us! And Legendaryseeker, I never got the chance to mention it earlier, but that was a real nice roleclaim. :o I wouldn't have come up with it. Good job, everyone! /GROUP HIGHFIVE :D


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Feb 15, 2011)

Well that was a fucking weird coincidence! MIDNIGHT I KNEW YOU WERE MAFIA IT WAS A GUT DECISION.

I'm sort of disappointed you guys all chose to lynch me, though. I would have liked to stay alive, but of course you guys had to assume I was lying about my role. :( Hell, I needed to draw attention away from Emerald.


----------



## Silver (Feb 15, 2011)

3 roles all at the same time. AND I HAD TO GET IT WHEN I WAS GONE DIDN'T I.


----------



## Wargle (Feb 15, 2011)

Midnight said:


> :)
> 
> Personally I thought we were always one step away from losing the entire time. Somehow we managed not to get any of us killed! (Except for Wargle, SACRIFICE FOR THE CAUSE, we couldn'ta won without you. :3)
> 
> Or you, for that matter, Seritinajii. Thanks for killin' off a couple innocents for us! And Legendaryseeker, I never got the chance to mention it earlier, but that was a real nice roleclaim. :o I wouldn't have come up with it. Good job, everyone! /GROUP HIGHFIVE :D


Haha Mafia for ever.

Also, Thanks guys for digging me up. And reviving me.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 16, 2011)

*Group high-fives* I seriously can't belive that I pulled that off! Thank you, Seri, for roleclaiming Faction-less. I wouldn't have been able to pull that off without you and Mafiawiki. And I can't believe MysticMoon wasn't lynched for general inactive-ness.


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Feb 16, 2011)

I have a feeling Mystic is part of the mafia when she dismiss my evidence. It felt like she is trying to defend Midnight. I did not expect Legend to be in the mafia. Nice job fooling us!

I wish I shouldn't present my evidence right away since it's easier for the mafia to defend themselves but it was fun anyway. I am still learning to play mafia and I hope this experience will help me in the current games I am in right now.


----------



## Superbird (Feb 16, 2011)

...Serii didn't hit any innocents. They were all Aliens.


----------

